# DirectX Setup Fehler NFS Rivals



## Metbier (6. Juni 2015)

Moin, ich hab ein Problem bei der Installation bei dem Spiel.
Origin hat es ordnungsgemäß runter geladen, und wenn es anfangen will das Spiel zu Installieren kommt die Fehlermeldung "Fehler DirectX Setup: Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten"
Habs schon 3 mal gelöscht und erneut runter geladen, immer das selbe, selbst nach Origin Deinstallation keine Veränderung.
Woran kann das liegen ? hab dieses Problem noch nie mit Origin gehabt.  
Directx 11 hab ich auf dem pc.
Ach ja, weiß nicht ob das ausschlag gebend ist...den Spiele code hab ich bei Ebay gekauft, hat Origin auch sofort angenommen.


----------



## Jor-El (6. Juni 2015)

Einfach mal Google anwerfen. Da gibt es sogar Vids auf utube von.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SWXvo-sRRaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (7. Juni 2015)

war gestern auch schon am googeln, aber nichts gescheites gefunden.
Gutes Video, aber ich versteh nicht was der mit den Daten macht, wird da nicht schlau drauß.
Ich weiss er hat was gelöscht, und kopiert glaube ich und das wars


----------



## Metbier (7. Juni 2015)

HAAAA!

Habs nach diesem Video gemacht, jetzt gets! https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3umR5vLcPwo

Danke trozdem Jor-EI für deine Hilfe.


----------

